
Gates testifies in $1B lawsuit against Microsoft - jamesbritt
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hYzn1xEmIu0lbdWczON4Iyj5akvQ?docId=b62c8d3e439643ddbded9bb0cee899a6
======
hunterjrj
Forgive what could be a naive question but... why now?

~~~
wmf
Novell was probably running out of money and decided to cash in on some old
grievances.

~~~
mburst
This is probably the sad truth. I'm surprised the courts even opted to hear a
case this old being brought up for the first time. Technology has come a long
way since then..

